#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Load balance no Pfsense

## mktguaruja

Boa noiite galera under...

Estou com muito problemas, estou tentando fazer o load balance pelo pfsense... eu naum manjo nda.. vi alguns comentarios sobre eles e foi muito elogios..
instalei certinho... consegui acessar ele pelo browser...

queria uma ajuda de vc´s na parte de configuração..
tenho 3 link adsl

link1 192.168.1.254
link2 192.168.2.254
link3 192.168.3.254
lan 192.168.5.107

Com eu adiciono as outra porta.. pq qndo instalo.. so aparece lan e wan...
como eu configuro os ip static... ? 
com faço o load balance com failover ..

estou precisando muito do load... espero a contribuição de vc´s muito obrigado

----------


## mktguaruja

galera eu fiz ele navegando somente por 1 link... naum sei c pq ja era na madrugada.. ou ele eh bom mesmo.. na minha linha de ipfixo.. baixando o kurumin... fiko 500kb/s cravado.. naum baixa e nen aumenta por 10 minutos...

agora tentarei fazer o load balance... ja consigo fazer ele navegar... agora so falta o load..hhehe o mais dificil.. rsrs


vlwww

----------


## mktguaruja

galera resumindo a conf. q fiz eh essa...

no interfaces > assingn
LAN
WAN
Wan1 (OPT1)
Wan2 (OPT2)
Configurei os ip com static
Wan
Ipaddress: 192.168.1.64
Gw: 192.168.1.254
Wan2
Ipaddress: 192.168.2.65
gw: 192.168.2.254
Wan3 
ipaddress: 192.168.3.66
gw: 192.168.3.254
NAt> Outbound > 
ative o enable advanced outbound NAT
depois ir em firewall rules..
Lan
e adicionar o gw da link2 e link3

alguem pode me confirmar... com fazer o failover... e ve c conf ta certinha ?

----------


## edcomrocha

> galera resumindo a conf. q fiz eh essa...
> 
> no interfaces > assingn
> LAN
> WAN
> Wan1 (OPT1)
> Wan2 (OPT2)
> Configurei os ip com static
> Wan
> ...


Opa amigo boa tarde, você sabe me dizer se o pf disca pppoe??

Tambem estou querendo por um load aki mais no mk nao consegui rodar um que funcionasse beleza, ai pensei no pf, mais tbm nao sei configurar ele

Falow abraços

----------


## mktguaruja

> Opa amigo boa tarde, você sabe me dizer se o pf disca pppoe??
> 
> Tambem estou querendo por um load aki mais no mk nao consegui rodar um que funcionasse beleza, ai pensei no pf, mais tbm nao sei configurar ele
> 
> Falow abraços


 
sim amigo.. ele disca sim...
qndo vc for na interface.. wan.. ou opt1... vc coloca pppoe... e prenche logim e senha abaixo...

me add no msn.. [email protected]..
a gente troca experiencia

flowww

----------


## mktguaruja

galera eu mexendo no pfsense... fazendo load balance, ele tem a opção de pppoeserver,
estou pensando em testa.. o mkt discando para o pfsense ai ele ja pegaria o ip do .. com load balance e redirecionamento das portas.

será que ficaria bom ???


obrigado a todos. t +

----------


## Jeimerson

Boa noite, o pfsense, faz load balance sim, disca pppoe, mas apenas na interface wan, apenas na versão 2.0, que ele vai discar em mais de uma interface.
se vc pretende colocar o seu cache no pfsense, este não faz load balance. qualquer duvida.

----------


## GrayFox

Voces devem fazer um POOL com varios gateways (no menu load balancer) em load balancing.

Saudações,

----------


## ceusbar

Não esquecendo das RULES no Firewall.....Pfsense é bacana pra load balance.
a versão q melhor recomendo é a 2.2 (menos bugs), tem uma posterior mas desaconselho.
testem outras opções além disso q vale a pena.

----------


## rogeriodj

Pessoal, usei por mais de 1 ano o PfSense, e posso afirmar é 100%, mais se vc tiver links com velocidades diferentes ja fica no prejuízo poi sele não joga mais requisições pro link maior, hj uso o PCC do MK, e posso afirmar é muito melhor, fica ai a experiencia e dica para os amigos...

----------


## ceusbar

Engraçado amigo, uso ele a 3 anos com 3 links de diferentes velocidades e nunca tive esse problema.
Estou querendo testar o PCC no MK para ver como funciona. Tem algum link bacana pra eu dar uma olhada?

Vlw..

----------


## rogeriosims

Algum dos amigos tem um tuto de configuração do LB no PFsense?

----------

